# GTechniq wheel armour problem



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

I had my wheels powder coated Matt black about a month ago and before putting them on the car applied wheel armour, in a nice dry place (lounge much to gf frowns!).
I thought I had spotlessly clean DD them and followed the procedure including IPA wipe down and had asked the garage to leave the wheels fully degreased after too.

Trouble is, there seems to be negligible performance. I just bilberries them and power washed off with no effect really on the wheel cleanliness.

The only way to clean them seems to be by hand.

I will post some photos asap.

What did I do wrong?


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Photo size too big.....


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

How long did you leave it to cure?

Bilberry wheel cleaner is to harsh to be using every wash on c5 How long did you wait before washing the wheels


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi... cured overnight and didn't wash for a week... bilberry is diluted about 1:8 and thought that was ok. Tbh not sure shampoo will touch it, finish seems to grab the dirt, no hydrophobic properties...


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

How do you get photo size down to mere kb?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wheels will always get dirty, have you tried just shampoo?
Wheels might of been grabby even without C5. 

Gonz.


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, fully appreciate they will get dirty during the week and no problem, the C5 does not yet 
have force field capabilities lol

But these are awful, I guess I will have to try and apply another sealant....

With my old silver wheels, I would spray on bilberry, pressure wash off, absolutely sparkling, end of process.

These wheels, spray on cleaner, pressure wash off, still all dirty, and I mean you can still see the film of dirt.so I have to resort to wheel Woolies and mitts and start agai.

I was hoping the C5 would extend how dirty they got in the week and make them even easier to clean, maybe washing off with a hose rather than pressure washer, but in any event extending life of the wheel coating.

I really need to get some photos up

It's almost as though the wheels aren't lacquered, if you know what I mean.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like coating is contaminated. A few hand washes could solve it- or try manufacturers own products to wash/decon?


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Don’t use bilberry with C5.


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok will need your advice.

I had though bilberry was a mild non aggressive wheel cleaner...

Is the C5 coating likely to be beyond recovery or will a few shampoos help?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

IDreamofGloss said:


> Ok will need your advice.
> 
> I had though bilberry was a mild non aggressive wheel cleaner...
> 
> Is the C5 coating likely to be beyond recovery or will a few shampoos help?


Like a lot of wheelcleaners marketed as safe and acid free, it is a strong alkaline.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

IDreamofGloss said:


> Ok will need your advice.
> 
> I had though bilberry was a mild non aggressive wheel cleaner...
> 
> Is the C5 coating likely to be beyond recovery or will a few shampoos help?


What dilution rate did you apply at? Strong bilberry may welll have compromised the C5 layer. C5 should nee little more than shampoo, maybe mild Pre wash soak and occasional W6 fallout remover to keep coating active. A C2v3 mistover works to prolong life.

You will still need to hand wash, but shouldn't require much effort.


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Dilution rate was around 8:1 maybe 10:1

I though fallout remover woukd be similar to bilberry?


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Think this shows the issue whilst not the greatest quality photo, this is the wheel after bilberry and pressure washing off....


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Just had alook at Gtech sub-forum and for a similar problem they recommended using GWash, W5 citrus cleaner (neat) and W6 fallout remover- it your fallout remover was too strong then just try the first two ( I can't see another fallout helping much- however 'like often corrects like'?).


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

IDreamofGloss said:


> Dilution rate was around 8:1 maybe 10:1
> 
> I though fallout remover woukd be similar to bilberry?
> 
> View attachment 54263


W6 is far less aggressive than Biillberry. W6 focuses on iron particles, and si optimised to not impact C5 etc. Bilberry is a strong alkailine cleaner. Optimised on cleaning dirty alloys overall.


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks all.

I couldn't find the same thread you mentioned Suds - is using the gwash, w5 and W6 aimed at reinvigorating the coating or just for the weekly wash routine (which sounds expensive for a coating which is designed to make cleaning easier)?

Can C5 be reapplied without having to strip off what's existing and would that make any difference do you think?

....scratching my head a bit as the current grabbiness and inability for a pressure wash to take the layer of dirt/grime off it renders it harder to clean than before (they were easier to clean prior to painting and C5 coating with a washer) 

The photos show water pooling rather than beading which makes me think the coating, for whatever reason, has broken down or not working.........

Is there hope??:wall:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Go to 'manufacturers and private label brands' forum, Gtechniq sub forum and search down for... CSL + Exo 'grabby' thread. In fact if you re-post your query Gtechniq will answer directly :thumb:


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot suds


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Let us know how u get on :thumb:


----------

